# Ibanez Iron Label VS Ibanez Premium



## chrisgardiner

How are these new Iron Labels comparing to the Premium line as far as quality? Ordering a new 7 string today and I'm torn between the RG Premium 7 string and the Iron Label S 7 string.


----------



## simonXsludge

They are pretty similiar in quality. The Iron Label line is kind of the Premium Metal guitar line. Good fretwork (not the same as the Premium fretwork, tho), very nice necks and brand pickups.


----------



## Progfather

Well from what I know the Iron Label S has two different models. One has EMG's with a floating trem and the other has Dimarzio PAF's with a fixed Gibraltar. The Premium (RG927QM is the model I am assuming you are looking at) has Dimarzio/IBZ pickups with the floating trem. Now the pickups aren't the greatest from what I hear but they also aren't terrible. They're very neutral sounding and if you tweak your amp enough you'll be able to get a tone you may be satisfied with.

Both are made in the same factory, although you might find the craftsmanship a bit better with the Premium line since they SHOULD have more quality control on those particular models.

So I'll break it down for you:

Do you want a floating trem or a fixed bridge? Do you want passive pickups or active pickups? You get the best of both worlds in the Premium. In the Iron Label S, you basically have to pick one option over the other (Active Pickups and Floating Trem or Passive Pickups with a Fixed Bridge). Damn you Ibanez! How dare you make the players settle and compromise with your lack of options!


----------



## Estilo

shitsøn;3418057 said:


> The Iron Label line is kind of the Premium Metal guitar line.



Where did you get this info from bruh? To my knowledge the Premium line is built by luthiers taught by the Fujigen guys. Ibanez sent them over from the Fujigen factory to Surabaya, Indonesia to train the local luthiers and commissioned them to build the Premium line. IE they're not OEM. 

I've always thought the standard line is still OEM even if this defies common sense lol. And I've always thought the IR line is basically standard + a few aftermarket parts + binding.


----------



## chrisgardiner

I've always been a fixed bridge guy. I've used EMGs for years but I wouldn't mind testing some new waters on that. All the S series Iron Labels have Dimarzios which kind of stinks because I wouldn't have minded getting an S with EMGs lol.


----------



## Tereon

shitsøn;3418057 said:


> They are pretty similiar in quality. The Iron Label line is kind of the Premium Metal guitar line.





Progfather said:


> Both are made in the same factory, although you might find the craftsmanship a bit better with the Premium line since they SHOULD have more quality control on those particular models.


Do you guys have any proof for this stuff? I´ve read things like that multiple times now, and it doesn´t really reflect my personal experience/knowledge.

First of all, it seems kinda strange that ibanez would build a guitar to premium standards but not use it for marketing purposes and such... I don´t see a little "made in premium factories" sign next to the iron label logo on the ibanez site.

Also I have been told by guys who usually know their shit when it comes to ibanez that they´re in fact standard series with a more "metally" kind of look.

And most importantly, I played a fixed bridge iron label rg7, and this one was mediocre quality if anything, fretwork was nowhere near pemium or prestige level. Ok, a single bad guitar isn´t exactly the holy grail of significance, it may just have been the one lemon, but still..

I´m not saying that it´s a fact that they´re not made in premium factories to premium quality standards, I would just really like to see some proof, since my own experience ewas so vastly different


----------



## chimp_spanner

I'm jones'ing for a premium so bad!! For a while I really wanted the 927qmfx but as time goes on I'm starting to want that 721rw. It looks so nice, and when I tried one out it just felt incredible.


----------



## simonXsludge

As for "proof" I can only say what I have experienced. I played pretty much all of the Iron Labels at NAMM and have a Premium at home. The S7 Iron Label and RG8 Iron Label had very good fretwork and played amazing. Both seemed to be of higher quality standards than your average low end/mid range Ibanez. The prices are similiar to the Premiums, too. 

The sweet spot might be somewhere between the mid range and Premium series, but as far as I recall correctly, an Ibanez rep at NAMM told me that they are coming from the same factory as the Premiums.


----------



## chrisgardiner

I played one of the Iron Label 6 string RGs with EMGs. Played well and sounded good but as you mentioned, the fret work was shotty. Rough edges. My fretting hand ended up becoming raw. I'm honestly kind of about to reconsider the S7421 over the Iron Labels. Now it's more between the Ibanez S7421 and the Ibanez RGIR27FE. I'd really like to get away from black guitars hahaha.


----------



## Tereon

shitsøn;3418375 said:


> As for "proof" I can only say what I have experienced. I played pretty much all of the Iron Labels at NAMM and have a Premium at home. The S7 Iron Label and RG8 Iron Label had very good fretwork and played amazing. Both seemed to be of higher quality standards than your average low end/mid range Ibanez. The prices are similiar to the Premiums, too.
> 
> The sweet spot might be somewhere between the mid range and Premium series, but as far as I recall correctly, an Ibanez rep at NAMM told me that they are coming from the same factory as the Premiums.


If an Ibanez rep told you that, I´d call that proof
Hmm, I might have passed judgement too quickly based on that one model and my prejudices. I´m definetly gonna give those another try at musikmesse.


----------



## simonXsludge

Tereon said:


> I´m definetly gonna give those another try at musikmesse.


Me too. See you there.


----------



## Chrisjd

chrisgardiner said:


> I played one of the Iron Label 6 string RGs with EMGs. Played well and sounded good but as you mentioned, the fret work was shotty. Rough edges. My fretting hand ended up becoming raw. I'm honestly kind of about to reconsider the S7421 over the Iron Labels. Now it's more between the Ibanez S7421 and the Ibanez RGIR27FE. I'd really like to get away from black guitars hahaha.



I was told that the iron label S is of higher quality than the s7421.


----------



## Exit Existence

same experience, I own a premium RG. I think it's great and it's quality is just as good as the prestige line with better looks IMO. 

I played a brand new Iron Label 7 at GC the other week and it had rough/sharp fret ends and the neck had that dirty sawdust feel to it.

Keep in mind too, all the NAMM guitars were hand picked by their companies. Im sure all the low end IBBY stuff that was at the NAMM show was re-set up/frets dressed ect specifically for the show.


----------



## chrisgardiner

I love the S shape and I'd rather have that in a 7 string than an RG but I'm just not a fan of the black in everything.


----------



## JamminJAP

I dont know about the Iron Label, But I do know that my 927QM Premium neck is definitly better than my Prestiege S1625FBNT.
I would say if you are not into black anymore that would make it pretty easy.

I also agree about the 927's pickups, there definitly not horrible, but totally not D-activators either..


----------



## thesilentcircus

Hey all! Long time lurker, first time poster! 

I just received my Iron Label SIR27FD today and I must say it is indeed one of the nicest necks I have ever played, I've never played a premium Ibanez before...except a Jem and I vaguely remember how that felt. The nitro wizard neck, for me anyways, made the transition from six to seven nice and smooth...although I still totally miss the fretted note and the strings lol. 

You can definitely feel the frets on the side of the neck btw. They aren't sharp on mine but they are prominent.


----------



## Chrisjd

thesilentcircus said:


> Hey all! Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> I just received my Iron Label SIR27FD today and I must say it is indeed one of the nicest necks I have ever played, I've never played a premium Ibanez before...except a Jem and I vaguely remember how that felt. The nitro wizard neck, for me anyways, made the transition from six to seven nice and smooth...although I still totally miss the fretted note and the strings lol.
> 
> You can definitely feel the frets on the side of the neck btw. They aren't sharp on mine but they are prominent.




Thanks for posting. How does it sound? what do you think of the guitar as a whole? How are the PAF7 pickups?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Awesome S, thesilentcircus. 

And as far as IR vs Premium, I trust Rich Harris when he talks about guitars and he says that the Premium line has "got the goods" and that is good enough for me.


----------



## thesilentcircus

Thanks for the replies! and nice words!

Chrisjd, I would like to say that this guitar sounds very...balanced. You know for a guitar that was geared for METAL! (which is not the sole reason I purchased this guitar) it has quite a lot of versatility. The lows are tight and the highs really sing on this guitar. The range of tones you can get are really nice which is another reason why I love this guitar.

I could not be any more happier with the guitar as a whole, it is very comfortable and not too heavy. I also love the Gibraltar bridge, which I was a bit worried about reading some of the comments on here but so far where I position my right hand it feels absolutely nice and out of the way. This guitar just fits everything I personally was looking for. The Nitro Wizard neck feels really good, my Ibanez guitars have Wizard II necks on them and this just one feels very sturdy. I do not think it is gonna move anytime soon haha. It also has been making my transition from 6 to 7 a very smooth one. 

If I had to describe the PAF7 pickups, I'd say its a bit of a darker sounding tone that has a lot of balanced roundness to it. Notes ring out beautifully in distorted tones and like I mentioned, I was blown away by the versatility. I was thinking of putting a Dimarzio Crunch-Lab in the bridge but to be honest I am quite satisfied with the PAF7...but then again maybe I need to hear a Crunch-Lab in person haha. 

I really hope that all of that didn't sound like an advertisement haha.


----------



## Chrisjd

thesilentcircus said:


> Thanks for the replies! and nice words!
> 
> Chrisjd, I would like to say that this guitar sounds very...balanced. You know for a guitar that was geared for METAL! (which is not the sole reason I purchased this guitar) it has quite a lot of versatility. The lows are tight and the highs really sing on this guitar. The range of tones you can get are really nice which is another reason why I love this guitar.
> 
> I could not be any more happier with the guitar as a whole, it is very comfortable and not too heavy. I also love the Gibraltar bridge, which I was a bit worried about reading some of the comments on here but so far where I position my right hand it feels absolutely nice and out of the way. This guitar just fits everything I personally was looking for. The Nitro Wizard neck feels really good, my Ibanez guitars have Wizard II necks on them and this just one feels very sturdy. I do not think it is gonna move anytime soon haha. It also has been making my transition from 6 to 7 a very smooth one.
> 
> If I had to describe the PAF7 pickups, I'd say its a bit of a darker sounding tone that has a lot of balanced roundness to it. Notes ring out beautifully in distorted tones and like I mentioned, I was blown away by the versatility. I was thinking of putting a Dimarzio Crunch-Lab in the bridge but to be honest I am quite satisfied with the PAF7...but then again maybe I need to hear a Crunch-Lab in person haha.
> 
> I really hope that all of that didn't sound like an advertisement haha.



Thanks for sharing your experience so far. I have this exact same guitar coming(although the seller has been taking his time to ship). Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## leechmasterargentina

Before I bought my Ibanez Premium RG827QMZ I did extensive research. For what I know, Premiums come from the same factory as Standard RG, but the difference is that they're built to Prestige standards, with personnel trained by Prestige builders, and have Premium fret treatment. I've even read a comment that they can be also compared to J-Customs since Prestiges doesn't have fret treatment.



> First of all, it seems kinda strange that ibanez would build a guitar to premium standards but not use it for marketing purposes and such... I don´t see a little "made in premium factories" sign next to the iron label logo on the ibanez site.


Tereon...They do use that information for marketing purposes in their website as well as in the Ibanez Premium video:



As far as Iron Labels, all that I could find in a comparison or level is that they are between Premiums and Standard RGs.

I would base my choice depending on what you wanna play. If you're going straight Metal, I'd consider an Iron Label. Despite they might be built like a Standard RG, they aren't bad either. I own a Korean RG470 from 1999 and all I can say after 14 years of service is that it's a great guitar. I don't know why so many people here criticize all the time as "the neck feels like shit" or things like that...I think they spend more time complaining than making music and adapting to great gear.

On the other hand I'm into Metal too and I own an RG827 Premium and it's stands for what it promises. Now they only sell the RG927 (which is the same as 827, except it brings DiMarzio PUs from factory). Mine sounds great even with stock Ibanez pickups which aren't that bad. I'm gonna put D-Sonics there soon, so pickups aren't a great deal since you can insert great DiMarzios with minimum investment.

I'd say go for what you like most. Premiums are great, for Metal or any genre and they stand for their name, but I bet those Iron Labels are great too. If you're not a "neck whiner", you're going to enjoy any of them.

P.S. Another detail is that Iron Labels bring a killswitch from factory; no Tone knob. I NEVER use the Tone knob, and I'm considering replacing it for a killswitch soon in both of my guitars.


----------



## Tereon

leechmasterargentina said:


> Tereon...They do use that information for marketing purposes in their website as well as in the Ibanez Premium video:




Yeah, thats kinda the point ofthat whole premium nametag
I was trying to say that, if the iron label series was built to premium standards, they would have labelt those that way too


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

I have a premium 927qm.....it rocks...iron label isnt bad i played one last week.,..

Id say premium feels a bit better....get what you suits you better


----------



## stevexc

leechmasterargentina said:


> On the other hand I'm into Metal too and I own an RG827 Premium and it's stands for what it promises. Now they only sell the RG927 (which is the same as 827, except it brings DiMarzio PUs from factory). Mine sounds great even with stock Ibanez pickups which aren't that bad. I'm gonna put D-Sonics there soon, so pickups aren't a great deal since you can insert great DiMarzios with minimum investment.




I'm glad to hear that, personally - I've got the 827Z-BLK on layaway while I wait for my money from selling my amp to come back to me. It's not the prettiest of guitars, but I liked the way it felt and it's good to hear some good feedback on them.


----------



## thesilentcircus

I recorded some tones today for those interested in what the PAF 7s sound like in the SIR27FD.

https://soundcloud.com/thefneffect/ibanez-sir27fd-dimarzio-paf-7

excuse the playing hehe, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Abolyshed

I want the white RGIR20E. I lurv EMG's and Ibanez's thin, fast shred necks. I have a Godin redline with a Floyd Rose and EMG 81/85 combo, so that will most likely become my number 2 (unless I hate that EMG 60 with the ceramic magnets) lol. Seems like a metal heads dream guitar, I'll post pics when I get my tax refund and buy the mafucka!


----------



## 8stringthang

Chrisjd said:


> Thanks for posting. How does it sound? what do you think of the guitar as a whole? How are the PAF7 pickups?



[*I]You can definitely feel the frets on the side of the neck btw. They aren't sharp on mine but they are prominent. [/I]*
I was wondering about the fret work, I bought a rg7321 last year and had to file down the frets, they were F*cking terriblely sharp and sticking out!! I put a set of green evo's in and now it's decent. I just wish the premium 7 came in something other than just the quilted red....some may like it but its a turn off to me


----------

